# my two sweet, gay, doves



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello,
Last year, I bought a tangerine pearl ringneck dove (Steven) and thought it was a male for the longest time, until I asked an expert and he immediately knew it was a female. By that time, I had already bought a mate for her and she had assumed the role of the male. I am selling the mate (because Steven is a very beautiful dove and I would like her to breed) I got for her and am getting her a MALE. Will she fall for the male quickly? 
Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It may take time, as you are taking away what she considers her mate.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay. I will take that to mind, and thank you for your input.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

You should keep her mate because they are already attached. And have already made a mating bond. And she would be heartbroken if her mate were taken away from her. They both would be heartbroken to be separated. Plus, they seem like they have been together for quite a while? This is another reason to to not separate them. Though even if they haven't been together that long, I feel it still doesn't matter, in my opinion, because they are already bonded. Did you know that pigeons usually stay with their mate for life? 

Because of this, you should keep both of them and then buy one male for them, and see what happens. This way she will not lose her love and best friend, and also, this way she can choose to be with the male if she wants to

Try to imagine what it would be like if someone took away your best friend and love. It would be devastating. Hopefully this doesn't come off rude. Just trying to show you what it would be like to be in their shoes if they were to be taken away from each other.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't keep the mate and get a male. That's three which doesn't usually work out. The male would be after them and driving them nuts. Or he would split them up. Then the other one would still be alone. Not fair to anyone. I would leave them together, but if the owner wants to breed them, then they don't have much choice. A pair is better one way or the other.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would bring two males one for each  
Depends upon the set up tho but I would try my best for it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> I would bring two males one for each
> Depends upon the set up tho but I would try my best for it.


Yes, that would be nice, but they said they are moving and don't want that many birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, that would be nice, but they said they are moving and don't want that many birds.


I reread thrice because I didn't believe myself. 
Well, moving where???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Who cares? Doesn't matter. They don't want that many birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol, How do you know? Where they said so? They wanted to breed so they will have many more..........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kiddy, you are right! I'm sorry! I confused this with another thread. Thank you for pointing that out. Duh!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

that made me chuckle until I slept.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for everyone's expert advice. I was on vacation so I didn't have time to respond. My apologies. I have already sold the dove to another 4-Her, so that worked out well. I am setting up a time to meet with a breederD so excited!). I am getting Steven a mate and getting another pair. I hope everything works out! Fingers crossed! Thank you again.

--4-h dove girl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hope it all works out, keep us updated!
*


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok well I got the new doves!!! The two pieds are a pair and then the brown/blue one is supposed to be steven's mate but she has been really aggressive with all of the doves... Hopefully it will blow over soon.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

here is the male...


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

And here's the female.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, they all are just beautiful, but really I miss Stevens previous friend too


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Ugh… So do I, but I'm trying to learn to let go. I want to raise good birds that I can sell/show and she was just not one of them (the truth hurts, Martha) but she has a really good home with another 4-h kid and a beautifull mate.The male's name is prince charming so of course she was Cinderella…  Isn't that cute?

Any advice on Steven's aggressiveness? I think she is just defending her territory.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes that's cute, really hope she is happy there. I actually try to hold on rather to let it go so I am a bit changed and hard for me but yes i understand what you say as you have them with a purpose so hope these all fulfil that. 

Yes could be because of being territorial, although males are more than females but yes some females too are territorial. You sure Steven is a female?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you have any pic of that Cinderella?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't bring home new birds and put them together. People have done that and spread disease to all their birds. They should be segregated for a month before being put together. And when you introduce them, you do it slowly, rather than just putting everyone into another birds territory. Your other bird has already established that as his territory, and now new birds are invading that territory. And when you want to pair up 2 birds, you introduce them in separate cages next to each other. You don't put them together. You give them time to get to know each other, and get used to each other. After about (usually) a week, they may be showing signs of wanting to be together. Then you can let them out together in a neutral area, not in an old birds territory, as they will often resent the other bird coming into their space. Once they get along and pair up, you can then put them in together. By doing things so quickly, you will cause fighting, which is not what you want to do, and you risk them bringing in sickness to your bird. Not a good idea no matter how healthy they look.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Thats what I thought but thn when I bought the birds, the breeder said go ahead and put them together. Anyway, I have two cat crtaes facing each other with one bird in each. Im not sure what to do with the other pair.

will steven and Wendell still become a pair???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may or may not, but starting it out with the new bird invading your birds territory, and them fighting won't help.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay well I think it was alright, because I sprayed all of them with the mite/lice spray and Steven suddenly didnt feel dominant any longer. Once she was dry, she was still ok with her "mate" but still went after the pied pair. She has been sitting with him for over an hour and she seems to have mellowed out with the pieds. fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You had better hope they are all healthy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope they are all well, the breeder didn't guide you right tho because probably they are hardly concerned about your birds.so this time a lesson and you have to learn it for future. They can't be put together just like that, of course they can carry diseases and also the bird having been there since long feels the whole cage as her. So let's see what's next. Hope you get through it smoothly. 
I couldn't actually understand earlier that they all have been put together and so Steven is aggressive, sorry


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks. I watched the breeder treat the birds actually so I dont have to worry about that… I dont think.

Steven really likes wendell (her soon to be mate). If he is on a roost, she has to be next to him and last night, I put her in a nest box and him on the ridge of the box and they slept like that.  but he is still a little timid around her beacuse she used to be a total jerk but hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Watching him treat the birds has nothing to do with it. They could be carrying something that could be spread to your bird. What did he treat for?


----------

